# Opening CR2 Files in Photoshop CS2 - Gonna need your help on this one!



## cgennoe (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello,

I shoot Canon and cannot open my Canon CR2 files in Photoshop CS2.

What do I need to do first in order to convert these photo files into the format that will be able to be recognized by Photoshop? I'm under the impression that the process is related to Adobe Camera Raw?

From what I've been reading, CS3 has this conversion process built into Photoshop itself? 

I appreciate you providing feedback on this one. If you know of any links to third party resources that explain this topic feel free to submit them as well. 

Cheers,
Colin:hail:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2008)

You probably need to go and download Adobe Camera RAW (it's not built in to PS by default) and follow the intructions carefully about where to put the file.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131965

I had this same problem recently with CS3, if you're using a Mac it should be the same solution. If not you can call Adobe customer service Mon.-Fri. and they'll walk you through the update.


----------



## cgennoe (Aug 10, 2008)

I currently run CS2 but have the option of installing CS3 in the near future. Does CS3 have Adobe Camera Raw built into Photoshop itself? 

Also, is Adobe Bridge included with the purchase of CS3? 

Thanks in advance!

Colin 



Chris of Arabia said:


> You probably need to go and download Adobe Camera RAW (it's not built in to PS by default) and follow the intructions carefully about where to put the file.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the answer is No and Yes, but I'm still using PSE5, so I may not be the best one to ask.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 10, 2008)

Seems Camera RAW may well be built into CS3

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/cameraraw.html

As is Bridge

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshop/features/


----------



## Drake (Aug 11, 2008)

Both CS2 and CS3 have the ACR, it's just that CR2 is a pretty new file format and is not in CS2 by default. Run the update feature in your photoshop and it will automatically download the newer wersion of ACR so you can work with your CR2 files.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 11, 2008)

I could open the CR2 files from my 350D (Rebel XT) in the Camera Raw from CS2, but the CR2 files from my new 40D are slightly different and the ACR with CS2 won't open them.  ACR with CS3 will though.

Are you shooting with a 40D?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like the ACR just needs updating to the latest available version for the PS product you're using - they do change reasonably regularly to keep up with newly released camera models.


----------

